
Dropbox + Google Doc? - deqian
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/schema-closed-beta
======
deqian
Most all in workspaces have three problems:

1\. They are incredibly difficult to get started. With so many features in one
package, users often get lost. 2\. Their version of sheet, trello etc. is
often not as good. Additionally, they usually feel slow and clunky. 3\. None
of them address the problem of document management. If you rely on pro desktop
software (Photoshop, Sketch etc.), you end up still having to jungle between
stuff that's online and stuff that's offline.

In short, they offer an incomplete experience. We found a new way to crack
this problem by integrating different services rather than building our own
version of everything.

And the coolest thing is, you can use pro desktop apps along with your
favorite web apps and organise them all in one place!

Put simply, it's like Dropbox + Google doc and much better. Check out the link
to find out more. It's now on closed beta.

